# No more buying hatching eggs for me



## hildar

Well looks like I will be getting only 4 eggs to hatch out of about 60 eggs, That is not good. Luckily this year I bought chicks from cackle otherwise I would not be having any chicks at all or very few. I just threw out 19 eggs because nothing was in them when we cracked them open the yolk and whites looked like scrambled eggs. About 90% of what is left has very little of anything at all in it. 2 have black dots inside. I believe those are dead. And only 4 looked like babies in them.

My 2 Naked neck eggs are so dark that I can't see if anything is coming or not. However, I know most likely they will hatch where they came from my own hen. Other then that this years eggs that I bought were duds or so messed up that nothing is coming in them.

You guys need to give me a kick in the backside next year if I say I want to buy hatching eggs. The good thing is that I spent less then $100 this year on eggs including postage.

Next year I am getting the cackle surprise.


----------



## piglett

shipped eggs are really hard to hatch

the air cells get all messed up from the rough shipping they receive


----------



## hildar

piglett said:


> shipped eggs are really hard to hatch
> 
> the air cells get all messed up from the rough shipping they receive


I know some are hard to get to hatch, but usually you get a few to hatch out of every dozen. However most of these look like they got scrambled. I have a bad feeling that at least 2 dozen of them got shook up way more then normal.


----------



## Jim

I get mixed results. Example, I had 26 eggs shipped in the same box, all but 4 of the 20 English Buffs hatched, and zero of the jubilees hatched, only one developed. I have had others that are low percent, but never as low as you experienced. Although, I pay more than that for c few dozen eggs, than you paid for the large amount you got, and the lady that shipped the Jub and buff eggs, sent me replacement Jub eggs for the cost of shipping! That was great service, especially when you pay $10 an egg! 


Jim


----------



## ladycat

I never buy hatching eggs from ebay. I'm very careful to seek out only reputable breeders. My shipped eggs usually hatch fairly well.

People who buy hatching eggs from me report back good hatches. I know how to pack them.

The eggs you bought, how well were they packed? Were they packed with the big end up? Were they packed tight with lots of padding?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I am terrified of shipping eggs but I want some CLBs. My cousin who lives in VA is going to bring some back to me from NC when she returns in June. I hope that by doing this I avoid the rough handling and get a decent hatch.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416

ladycat said:


> I never buy hatching eggs from ebay. I'm very careful to seek out only reputable breeders. My shipped eggs usually hatch fairly well.
> 
> People who buy hatching eggs from me report back good hatches. I know how to pack them.
> 
> The eggs you bought, how well were they packed? Were they packed with the big end up? Were they packed tight with lots of padding?


I agree with everything you just said. Know your breeder is one of the most important parts when buying hatching eggs.

I also found that ordering eggs from the NE was problematic. The eggs shipped from that area seem to be subjected to much rougher handling.

And Jim's comments are all very true. A reputable breeder does not want negative comments from customers and will go out of their way to leave a happy customer.


----------



## hildar

ladycat said:


> I never buy hatching eggs from ebay. I'm very careful to seek out only reputable breeders. My shipped eggs usually hatch fairly well.
> 
> People who buy hatching eggs from me report back good hatches. I know how to pack them.
> 
> The eggs you bought, how well were they packed? Were they packed with the big end up? Were they packed tight with lots of padding?


Most were packed tight with lots of bubble wrap but many of the eggs were scrambled when we cracked them open. Is that from the rough handling???


----------



## hildar

Jim said:


> I get mixed results. Example, I had 26 eggs shipped in the same box, all but 4 of the 20 English Buffs hatched, and zero of the jubilees hatched, only one developed. I have had others that are low percent, but never as low as you experienced. Although, I pay more than that for c few dozen eggs, than you paid for the large amount you got, and the lady that shipped the Jub and buff eggs, sent me replacement Jub eggs for the cost of shipping! That was great service, especially when you pay $10 an egg!
> 
> Jim


Very true. I told Brenda next year I will get some from her. I figure I know her, and she has a few breeds that I want so I am better off getting what I need from her, and we can trade her eggs for my NN eggs. All the way around it will help us both out. I saw 3 places today where they had eggs for sale close by here. I am going to drop by tomorrow and see if I can maybe get a few hatching eggs straight from the hens, before they go in the fridge. It will depend though on what they have for roosters and hens, but who knows maybe I can get me some good breeds.


----------



## robin416

hildar said:


> Most were packed tight with lots of bubble wrap but many of the eggs were scrambled when we cracked them open. Is that from the rough handling???


Yes, it is. There has been discussion that it could also be from being in unpressurized cargo holds in planes.


----------



## hildar

robin416 said:


> Yes, it is. There has been discussion that it could also be from being in unpressurized cargo holds in planes.


Gosh that isn't good. I can't believe how many looked like scrambled eggs. I took the last of the ones out the other day that had nothing coming in them, and when I broke them open the same thing all scrambled.

Still have a few with something in them, we shall find out tomorrow or the weekend.


----------



## robin416

hildar said:


> Gosh that isn't good. I can't believe how many looked like scrambled eggs. I took the last of the ones out the other day that had nothing coming in them, and when I broke them open the same thing all scrambled.
> 
> Still have a few with something in them, we shall find out tomorrow or the weekend.


This is why I always candled before setting them in the incubator. I could mark those that had broken air cells and watch for development, if none then they were removed in the first week. If there was some development, I left them.

I have one or two successfully hatch but that's a low return when compared to the number of blown air cells that didn't.


----------



## hildar

Yeah I noticed that as well the first week into it it looked as though nothing was there at week #2 either and many got tossed only those that I couldn't be 100% positive with were left until the day before lock down. I never to a nasty smell or anything seeping from them but I did that last check and could 100% see that nothing had ever started, a few started and stopped by the looks at about week 1. And some had clear with a black spot in the middle they all got thrown out. Only 16 were left for this hatching and 5 I can't even see through the shells they are so thick shelled. So will have to wait and see with them. However we had one green egg already tip.


----------



## ladycat

robin416 said:


> Yes, it is. There has been discussion that it could also be from being in unpressurized cargo holds in planes.


I never thought of that.


----------



## Hencackle

I can sympathize with your disappointment. Last year I received 22 eggs from FL with only 2 that developed. They did hatch, whew! Oddly, the turkey eggs I received from ID did much better: 12 sent; 4 cracked; 6 out of the remaining 8 hatched. I figured I would have better luck with eggs shipped from FL to TN than I would from ID to TN.

Are you within a reasonable driving distance to TN? I know someone from Cackle Hatchery came to a poultry show in Knoxville, TN last December and I think they came to the show in Newport, TN too. So, if you contact Cackle Hatchery to see if they are coming to Newport on May 3rd, perhaps they will bring an egg order for you. I'm sure some of the TN members of Heritage Poultry Breeders of America will be there, perhaps some NC members. The show this Saturday is called Something to Crow About and is held at the Cocke County Fairground.

Fingers crossed that you can find some good eggs.


----------



## robin416

Hencackle said:


> I can sympathize with your disappointment. Last year I received 22 eggs from FL with only 2 that developed. They did hatch, whew! Oddly, the turkey eggs I received from ID did much better: 12 sent; 4 cracked; 6 out of the remaining 8 hatched. I figured I would have better luck with eggs shipped from FL to TN than I would from ID to TN.
> 
> Are you within a reasonable driving distance to TN? I know someone from Cackle Hatchery came to a poultry show in Knoxville, TN last December and I think they came to the show in Newport, TN too. So, if you contact Cackle Hatchery to see if they are coming to Newport on May 3rd, perhaps they will bring an egg order for you. I'm sure some of the TN members of Heritage Poultry Breeders of America will be there, perhaps some NC members. The show this Saturday is called Something to Crow About and is held at the Cocke County Fairground.
> 
> Fingers crossed that you can find some good eggs.


A couple of weeks ago I was trying to remember the name of that danged show for someone on here. Glad you posted about it, now all I have to do is remember who I was talking to.


----------



## Hencackle

robin416 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was trying to remember the name of that danged show for someone on here. Glad you posted about it, now all I have to do is remember who I was talking to.


LOL, I can't help you out with remembering the person's name. Would if I could. Thanks for referring me to this site, Robin. It's good not to see all the spam like CC has.


----------



## piglett

hildar said:


> Most were packed tight with lots of bubble wrap but many of the eggs were scrambled when we cracked them open. Is that from the rough handling???


rough handling and/or an airplane ride


----------



## piglett

Hencackle said:


> LOL, I can't help you out with remembering the person's name. Would if I could. Thanks for referring me to this site, Robin. It's good not to see all the spam like CC has.


welcome HenCackle

i too used to be over on the CC

i still see Renie & Viv on one of the other sites from time to time (both great ladies)

but all in all there is WAY less BS here as far as i can see, than on any of the others

piglett


----------



## Hencackle

I forgot to mention that shipped eggs that were double boxed did better for me. I request it, telling the breeder that I'm willing to pay extra for that. However, it doesn't mean they always honor my request. 

Anybody else had luck with eggs packed in egg shipping foam? I didn't. The shipping box was the same size as the foam. Eggs looked fine on the outside, no cracks or dents, but I didn't see nice air cells when I candled them. I just feel better when there's a way to buffer all the bouncing, dropping, probably some kicks too  by the outside box and some padding material between the 2 boxes.


----------



## hildar

I have tried the double boxes, however it is very hard to close the outer box if you have packing around the inner box. I tried as much as possible to do it, it just wouldn't work though.I have even used 2 smaller boxes inside of a bigger one and the USPS still finds a way sometimes to bang it enough to break some eggs.


----------



## robin416

piglett said:


> welcome HenCackle
> 
> i too used to be over on the CC
> 
> i still see Renie & Viv on one of the other sites from time to time (both great ladies)
> 
> but all in all there is WAY less BS here as far as i can see, than on any of the others
> 
> piglett


piglett, would that be the other CC that disappeared?


----------



## piglett

robin416 said:


> piglett, would that be the other CC that disappeared?


well i just did a search & didn't find it so i'm guessing it went away

i got tired of the spam guy & the nh swap guy who never posted anything

but when HIS swaps would be

him & his $8 set up fee can go pound sand


----------



## Hencackle

hildar said:


> I have tried the double boxes, however it is very hard to close the outer box if you have packing around the inner box. I tried as much as possible to do it, it just wouldn't work though.I have even used 2 smaller boxes inside of a bigger one and the USPS still finds a way sometimes to bang it enough to break some eggs.


Yes, they are rough on packages. You'd think since the USPS has fewer pieces of mail to handle due to emails and online bill pay, that the employees could take a bit more care in handling a box, or any other piece of mail.

One time I went to the PO early one morning to pick up a box of eggs. The box was plainly marked FRAGILE, yet the man at the counter was spinning the box on his fingers, basketball style. Boy, if he had dropped it....

Thanks, Piglett for the welcome. IDK what happened to Chatter. I asked another moderator, but he was hoping I knew something. It just disappeared. I was referring to C Crossing when I said CC. It's still around. Sorry for going off-topic a bit, hildar.


----------



## myothernewname

I have only bought EBay eggs once. Out of the 120 Texas A&M white quail eggs, I accomplished to get 22 healthy birds. For chicken eggs I always use Craigslist and find them locally. 3 weeks ago I bought 42 eggs for $9, 2 were not fertile after the first week of incubation. I had 38 out of 40 hatch today. The other 2 stopped development approximately a week ago. It came out to about $.24 a chick. In 6 weeks I've hatched 77 RIR's for about $18. I can't see myself ever buying "Shipped" eggs again


Wildomar Bird Man


----------



## ladycat

myothernewname said:


> I can't see myself ever buying "Shipped" eggs again


I guess most people wouldn't buy shipped eggs if they could find what they wanted locally.


----------



## piglett

ladycat said:


> I guess most people wouldn't buy shipped eggs if they could find what they wanted locally.


correct

i can't find any French Bresse which are said to be the best meat birds on the planet. i can't even find them in the near by states. so i have to deal with ebay & poor hatching numbers.


----------



## Hencackle

I totally know how that is, Piglett. Not everybody can pay $$$ to import, or buy from Greenfire who can.

Maybe you can find some of those blue-footed birds from this breeder. I bookmarked the link several months ago for the same reason--Bresse.


----------



## piglett

Hencackle said:


> Yes, they are rough on packages. You'd think since the USPS has fewer pieces of mail to handle due to emails and online bill pay, that the employees could take a bit more care in handling a box, or any other piece of mail.
> 
> One time I went to the PO early one morning to pick up a box of eggs. The box was plainly marked FRAGILE, yet the man at the counter was spinning the box on his fingers, basketball style. Boy, if he had dropped it....
> 
> Thanks, Piglett for the welcome. IDK what happened to Chatter. I asked another moderator, but he was hoping I knew something. It just disappeared. I was referring to C Crossing when I said CC. It's still around. Sorry for going off-topic a bit, hildar.


I have been over to Renie's house a couple of times

she had been a mod on the chatter if i remember rite

maybe she knows?

Viv was up her from TX a couple months ago

between work & going back to school i had no time to go over & meet her but

we have talked on the phone a couple of times

i have 3 jubilee eggs in the hatcher rite now out of 11 that arrived

via the usps clowns

there are also 15 white Bresse in the sportsman as i type

along with about 6 dozen of my own flocks eggs

take care HC

piglett


----------



## piglett

Hencackle said:


> I totally know how that is, Piglett. Not everybody can pay $$$ to import, or buy from Greenfire who can.
> 
> Maybe you can find some of those blue-footed birds from this breeder. I bookmarked the link several months ago for the same reason--Bresse.


thanks for the link

i already have 1 adult hen

i just need a boy

rite now she is sleeping with a splash english orpington

the offspring are almost 100% pure white with blue feet

i call them "New England Whites"

they have the size of their 10lb farther

i hope the girls lay as well as their mother


----------



## Hencackle

I sent JJ a text trying to find out. Nothing. Something is just not right and I'm worried.

That's cool about your New England Whites. Sounds like a great cross for your own meat bird line, at least until you get your pure Bresse line established. 

How about some pics of them and their momma? Did you have a thread already started about them? If you don't, they really deserve their own thread.

Wishing you awesome hatching luck!


----------



## hildar

ladycat said:


> I guess most people wouldn't buy shipped eggs if they could find what they wanted locally.


It all depends I guess on what you can find locally. If I want a certain breed and can't get it here. then it is better to try and find the eggs on e-bay or someone through one of the forums, and get what they have for eggs. Many breeds are not available in our local area. I had so many people wanting to by my naked neck this year that I am now hatching out as many of her eggs as I can, along with buying NN chicks through cackle. Delawares, can't be found around here, EE's can't be found around here. And many other breeds. Look at the long tails. No one here in NC has any that we have found. After about 30 ads in 2 years in the papers and through craigslist I have given up on finding them locally. Next year I plan on getting me some long tailed chickens.

If its just for regular laying hens, or regular breeds like RIR or Leghorns, I can find tons of them locally.


----------



## ladycat

It's impossible to find show quality Marans locally. There are a few people with non-SQ marans, but most of the colors are not available locally anyhow. I have chicks or eggs from SQ stock shipped to me directly from the breeders.

No Lavender Orpingtons locally. I have eggs of those on the way from a show breeder.

No DARK egg Welsummers locally. I have eggs of those on the way.

I can get all kinds of hatchery stock locally. I have zero interest in hatchery stock.


----------



## hildar

ladycat said:


> It's impossible to find show quality Marans locally. There are a few people with non-SQ marans, but most of the colors are not available locally anyhow. I have chicks or eggs from SQ stock shipped to me directly from the breeders.
> 
> No Lavender Orpingtons locally. I have eggs of those on the way from a show breeder.
> 
> No DARK egg Welsummers locally. I have eggs of those on the way.
> 
> I can get all kinds of hatchery stock locally. I have zero interest in hatchery stock.


That is just the biggest issue out there. If we want specialty breeds and SQ then we have to go else where. I know TSC carries some breeds but they mess up so much of the time on what they actually have that I wont by it any more. I bought a GLW pullet there 4 years ago she ended up being bantam sized fully grown and laid white eggs. RIR pullets all ended up being anything but RIR. I gave up on their breeds after that. And what they sold us for rare breed brown egg layers were actually Brown leghorns that laid white eggs.

I don't care for most hatchery stock. However occasionally you can still get a good show bird out of every 20 or so chicks. The issue though is waiting until they are fully grown and then doing a good go over with each one to see if it is up to standards, when I have 40 or more to do that with it becomes an issue. that is why I would prefer to get eggs from someone that has the good stock when I need it added to what I have.


----------



## myothernewname

I wasn't thinking about "Show's" or anything of that matter when I commented on Local eggs for hatching. I'm a simple person that has egg layers and free range birds for meat purposes only. 


Wildomar Bird Man


----------



## ladycat

myothernewname said:


> I wasn't thinking about "Show's" or anything of that matter when I commented on Local eggs for hatching. I'm a simple person that has egg layers and free range birds for meat purposes only.
> 
> Wildomar Bird Man


For someone who just needs an ordinary flock for meat and eggs, it wouldn't make any sense to pay exorbitant amounts of money for hatching eggs. You're doing what's right for you.


----------



## hildar

myothernewname said:


> I wasn't thinking about "Show's" or anything of that matter when I commented on Local eggs for hatching. I'm a simple person that has egg layers and free range birds for meat purposes only.
> 
> Wildomar Bird Man


When you raise them just for eggs and meat normally getting them locally is a good thing to do. Like around here we have plenty of folks that sell just eating eggs and have different mixes. I normally cull any extra cockerels that I have, and end up culling anything aggressive, or that just doesn't look like good quality. This way my freezer gets full.


----------



## piglett

Hencackle said:


> I sent JJ a text trying to find out. Nothing. Something is just not right and I'm worried.
> 
> That's cool about your New England Whites. Sounds like a great cross for your own meat bird line, at least until you get your pure Bresse line established.
> 
> How about some pics of them and their momma? Did you have a thread already started about them? If you don't, they really deserve their own thread.
> 
> Wishing you awesome hatching luck!


well here is a couple which are already at their new home

i did well over at the chicken swap in Sanford Maine last Sat.

i was the only person with chickens for sale there

so it was either mine or none at all

i sold over 20 pullets in 2 hours flat

some were my new england whites others were either buff orpingtons or lemon cuckoo orpingtons

once the lemons are gone that is it

i'm moving on to jubilee orps.


----------



## hildar

piglett said:


> well here is a couple which are already at their new home
> 
> i did well over at the chicken swap in Sanford Maine last Sat.
> 
> i was the only person with chickens for sale there
> 
> so it was either mine or none at all
> 
> i sold over 20 pullets in 2 hours flat
> 
> some were my new england whites others were either buff orpingtons or lemon cuckoo orpingtons
> 
> once the lemons are gone that is it
> 
> i'm moving on to jubilee orps.


Wow you did great there. I wish they had swaps locally around here but all are around Raleigh. And I don't like cities at all.


----------



## robin416

hildar, do you have a feed store or TSC near enough to you? If you talk to the store owner/manager you might be able to convince them to have a swap day out in their parking lot. It got large enough for our TSC that they welcomed us every year because we upped their sales on poultry stuff that day. 

Once it becomes a part of a regular happening the swap can continue to grow as word gets out. 

piglett, I'm going to go look up the jubilee orp. I've never heard of them before. Oh my word, I'm in love.


----------



## hildar

Yeah I may get up with the local TSC, it's not far from here and may end up being a good thing. At least that way people can find breeders that have what they want locally.


----------



## robin416

If you do that and they agree, get the word out in every way you know of. If you have a local radio station that let's people sell stuff on it, give them the info. Run a blurb in the paper, make posters to put up at heavy traffic areas in stores. If it becomes an annual or bi-annual event then it won't take that much effort.


----------



## hildar

That would be great if we could do that and start getting people to come to it.


----------



## robin416

In the early going it does take work but once it becomes known it cuts way back. 

I've been involved in a few of those myself. But I was a member of our local poultry club so I had help getting the word out. That would be another thought, if there is a club or breed club locally they are a great resource to get things rolling,


----------



## hildar

I may end up starting a club around here. There isn't many close by most are in Raleigh or near Asheville and Willmington. If I can get a small club going locally it might be a good thing. Maybe I need to go start talking to the folks that sell eggs locally. However I was shocked to see that 2 families have gotten rid of their chickens, but I do know the reason. The state is forcing people to move so they can tear down houses and put in a new road. Some of those homes are over 100 years old. Been in the families for years. My husbands friend was very upset the State gave him $5000 for his land and told him he had 3 months to move. The guy on the other side of the road is fighting the state. So he may get booted to the roadside with no money in hand. And people wonder why I think it is best to always put cash away. Now they know why.


----------



## robin416

Contact one of the clubs in the other cities. Talk to the President if possible, they will tell you what it takes. Remember, if the club takes in money for dues, or shows it needs to be reported. There is a classification for not for profit kinds of entities like poultry clubs. Most years they don't even have to file anything with the IRS.


----------



## hildar

Never thought about that, I have a friend that looks into all kinds of things, and maybe she can look into a club like that to. She is working on starting up a homeowners association for the neighborhood , and making rules for the neighborhood, about dogs, and rental properties and other things. I will have her check into that where she has worked for a few different lawyers before.


----------



## piglett

robin416 said:


> piglett, I'm going to go look up the jubilee orp. I've never heard of them before. Oh my word, I'm in love.


i have a few already in the brooder & some more in the bator

i hope to have chicks to offer next year


----------



## piglett

robin416 said:


> If you do that and they agree, get the word out in every way you know of. If you have a local radio station that let's people sell stuff on it, give them the info. Run a blurb in the paper, make posters to put up at heavy traffic areas in stores. If it becomes an annual or bi-annual event then it won't take that much effort.


we try to do it every Sat. from May till Sept.

one guy even brings baby goats & rabbits

i started hatching on Jan. this year


----------



## robin416

piglett said:


> i have a few already in the brooder & some more in the bator
> 
> i hope to have chicks to offer next year


I really don't like you very much right now. They are going to be very, very hard to say no to.


----------



## robin416

piglett, I just pulled up pics of the new variety. Showed it to hubs, he seems rather underwhelmed. But he's unfamiliar with the Orp personality so maybe he will be more whelmed if we get to talking about them seriously.


----------



## ladycat

Jubilees are pretty, but I have some Lavender Orp eggs in the bator. Hoping for a good hatch.

I would like to have some Chocolate English orps, but oh my, the prices...


----------



## hildar

ladycat said:


> Jubilees are pretty, but I have some Lavender Orp eggs in the bator. Hoping for a good hatch.
> 
> I would like to have some Chocolate English orps, but oh my, the prices...


True they are expensive. However if you could even get a rooster and 1 hen you could at least then incubate the eggs. Make more.


----------



## robin416

Be aware there are issues with the lavender gene. Some strange feathering, issues with hatchability.


----------



## ladycat

hildar said:


> True they are expensive. However if you could even get a rooster and 1 hen you could at least then incubate the eggs. Make more.


Not when an adult pair would take a whole month's income!


----------



## hildar

ladycat said:


> Not when an adult pair would take a whole month's income!


If they are that expensive no way would I get one. However I have seen some folks that sell games for $2000 each. That is close to 2 months of our income. I sure hope that I can get at least $200 each out of what I start raising that would be awesome. Plus it would help me to have that better income monthly and yearly. The game eggs I had shipped to me are coming great. I couldn't believe how well they were developing.


----------



## piglett

i have some blue and lavender english orpingtons

but i didn't pay that kind of money for them

here are a few that i hatched this spring 









really my favorite at this point is still my part english buffs


----------



## piglett

robin416 said:


> I really don't like you very much right now. They are going to be very, very hard to say no to.


you better go get started on a second coop so your ready


----------



## robin416

piglett said:


> you better go get started on a second coop so your ready


I keep waiting for these 12 old farts to start dying off. I've just proven that highly bred Silkies can live to be over 8 years old. Thinking they might be around long after I'm gone.


----------



## ladycat

piglett said:


> i have some blue and lavender english orpingtons


The English Chocolate Orpingtons were imported only 2 years ago. They are VERY scarce in this country.

The chocolate orpingtons that were already here are bantams, and those that were bred up from bantams.

The ebay listings for English Chocolate Orpingtons are NOT English Chocolate Orpingtons, they are orpingtons that were bred up from bantams.

If you get the real thing, you're going to pay $200 up per chick, and $500 up for started pairs.


----------



## piglett

ladycat said:


> The English Chocolate Orpingtons were imported only 2 years ago. They are VERY scarce in this country.
> 
> The chocolate orpingtons that were already here are bantams, and those that were bred up from bantams.
> 
> The ebay listings for English Chocolate Orpingtons are NOT English Chocolate Orpingtons, they are orpingtons that were bred up from bantams.
> 
> If you get the real thing, you're going to pay $200 up per chick, and $500 up for started pairs.


there is a lady up here with the bantams

not sure what she gets per chick

i'm going to go with the jubilee as i myself like them better


----------



## Jim

Robin, those jubs are pretty! My partner farm has some growing out. We have shipped in eggs and a rooster, from 3 different great looking stocks. 


Jim


----------



## robin416

Jim said:


> Robin, those jubs are pretty! My partner farm has some growing out. We have shipped in eggs and a rooster, from 3 different great looking stocks.
> 
> Jim


ah, come on you guys. Don't do this. I'm having this private argument with myself about why I got out. I don't need you two to weaken my already weak resolve.

I think: but they would be easier than show birds. Then I argue with myself: they still need care.

I argue: I can still lift the 50 pound bags of feed. Then I argue: Just barely.


----------



## ladycat

robin416 said:


> I can still lift the 50 pound bags of feed.


Me too. But they keep getting heavier!


----------



## robin416

ladycat said:


> Me too. But they keep getting heavier!


Its happening to you too? I thought it was my imagination. Just four years ago I was unloading seven hundred pounds at a time.


----------



## piglett

robin416 said:


> ah, come on you guys. Don't do this. I'm having this private argument with myself about why I got out. I don't need you two to weaken my already weak resolve.
> 
> I think: but they would be easier than show birds. Then I argue with myself: they still need care.
> 
> I argue: I can still lift the 50 pound bags of feed. Then I argue: Just barely.


some stores carry feed in 25 lb bags

it's a little more $ but not so tough on you

or get about 3 30+ gallon metal trash cans go get 9 bags of feed

they will load it for nothing in your vehicle

then have the kid down the street dump it all in the cans

& slide him 20 bucks

i would say 10 but he may not show up


----------



## robin416

piglett said:


> some stores carry feed in 25 lb bags
> 
> it's a little more $ but not so tough on you
> 
> or get about 3 30+ gallon metal trash cans go get 9 bags of feed
> 
> they will load it for nothing in your vehicle
> 
> then have the kid down the street dump it all in the cans
> 
> & slide him 20 bucks
> 
> i would say 10 but he may not show up


You are not helping. Well, maybe you are.

My feed store doesn't sell feed in 25# bags unless its layer.

My numbers are down low enough now that 50 lasts me two weeks.

Any kid down the street would have to get in his/her car and drive down.


----------



## ladycat

robin416 said:


> My numbers are down low enough now that 50 lasts me two weeks.


I'm using at least that much in a couple of days.


----------



## robin416

ladycat said:


> I'm using at least that much in a couple of days.


This is what happens when you sell your breeding flock. The shock was huge when I sold the breeding flock of almost 100 birds. I didn't know how to act because it was down to one coop. And since I only kept my oldies new chicks didn't happen often.

I did keep one pet paint Silkie who is three and she's wanting chicks bad. I'm going to let her hatch something out and when she's done raising it give it away.


----------



## hildar

piglett said:


> i have some blue and lavender english orpingtons
> 
> but i didn't pay that kind of money for them
> 
> here are a few that i hatched this spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really my favorite at this point is still my part english buffs


That is what my daughter wants the huge BO's I told her the other day what she got from cackle will not be that big.


----------



## Hencackle

Here is a list of 2014 poultry shows for North Carolina. Try contacting a poultry club nearest you to see if they have a member that shows BOs. Even if they don't, they may know somebody that has good BO stock but doesn't want to fool with showing.

Edited to add:
I ordered turkey eggs last week as the ones I had from my late turkey hen weren't fertile after all.  Keep fingers crossed that the eggs have a safe trip through the PO, without cracks or ruptured air cells.


----------



## piglett

hildar said:


> That is what my daughter wants the huge BO's I told her the other day what she got from cackle will not be that big.


no he is from a line that meets the standards of perfection for the breed

i don't show birds but it's nice to know that i could


----------



## piglett

Hencackle said:


> Here is a list of 2014 poultry shows for North Carolina. Try contacting a poultry club nearest you to see if they have a member that shows BOs. Even if they don't, they may know somebody that has good BO stock but doesn't want to fool with showing.
> 
> Edited to add:
> I ordered turkey eggs last week as the ones I had from my late turkey hen weren't fertile after all.  Keep fingers crossed that the eggs have a safe trip through the PO, without cracks or ruptured air cells.


i need a tom bad

my female turkey isn't eating much


----------



## Fiere

I got some royal palm/eastern wilds in the cooker, Piglett! I will put some poults in an envelop for you.


----------

